# "Icebreaker" Tournaments



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Boy Scout "Icebreaker" Bass Tournaments
Sat. April 1 at Portage Lakes
Sun. April 2 at Mosquito Lake

For information or to download an entry form go to>
www.troop127.com
Thanks!

No :T


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

April 1 event at Portage has 25 entries. 
April 2 event at Mosquito has 12. 

Probably talked to 50 people at the Sportsman Show Sat who are waiting to see what the weather brings. Don't blame them after last years, last hurrah snowstorms. Or maybe 2nd flight numbers, hmmmmmmmm?

download entry form at> www.troop127.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Louie, we are looking forward to the ice breaker open and also your trail this year!

See you on the water!
Bill Mickey


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I didn't make it last year my partner has a new triton and wouldn't take it out and I had just got my bass boat from Norton Marine and It didn't run so This I ran my boat twice and It's ran great so I will be there year ran,snow or shine.--Chuck


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Fishin'cpl- Glad you're "on board" rain or shine. Lookin forward to meetin you.
Triton Bill - Where you been? Talked to your partner the other day and he's all set. Glad you're back this year. See ya there! Louie


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Louie! I've been here, fishing locally and up at erie for smallmouths. This will be my first year back fishing any circuits in about 3 years. I needed break from tourneys but now am ready to get back into the trail. I always enjoyed your trail and am happy to be back.

See ya soon.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

wellcome back to the trails tritonbill!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at the icebreaker at portage, come and find me before the tournament Bill!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be there too, yet to regester


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

You can count the Discerni boys in again for the mosquito event. I hope it is the exact weather as last year.(3 inches of snow on the back deck of the boat at weigh-in). Hopefully we can haul in another early victory as we did so last year, even tho it didnt even feel like we won because it was so freakin cold!!! lol. i couldn't feel my hands by noon. 8lbs for the win last year, any takers on the weight for this year?

Joe


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

Joe I will love to take some of your money this year LoL . You guy want any info on Midwest sportsman I will have it and Matt Johnson is going to be fishing this year with us so look forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Yea, my dad and i are thinking about fishing this circuit this year. the only thing is that i am really trying to fish the bassmasters series in PA as a boater, and if i do this there are a few conflictions. So we have to find an alternate with a boat or something. still not sure on anything this year yet. We'll just have to c. 

-Joe-


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish Matt woud start a new circuit... I loved G.O.T.T


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

Matt will be to busy running the Federation this year.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Matt had been a friend of mine for awhile and I will tell ya he always

has his hands in something  

Mark


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Ranger 487, How's my spinnerbaits coming along?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

www.troop127.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Is the take-off time 6:30 for the Mosquito event Sunday? With setting the clocks ahead Sat Night i didnt think it would be light untill after 7.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I sent Louie an email I think he told me 8:00 but please dont quote me on this untill we get the final answer, and thats cool no need to get
started real early this time of year..

Mark


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks...I had preregistered i'll give him a call; if not blasting off until 8 no use showing up at 5:30


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Guys, I was thinkin backwards when I made the flyer.  All pre-registered were called or mailed about change. Thanks for understanding!  Louie K.


----------

